# ¿Cómo conectar el 7490 para contar hasta 9?



## Electronicko

Como conectar la 7490 para contar hasta 9

hasta ahora probe la siguiente conexion segun el manual, pero no me resulta, habra algun detalle que se me este escapando

7490:
La 1 con la 12 y esas con la 7 de la 7448 la 2 con la 11 y con la 6 de la 7448 la 3 con la 9 y con la 1 de la 7448 la 6 con la 7 y gnd la 5 es vcc la 10 es gnd y la 14 clock, la 8 con la 2 del 7448.

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Electronicko

Como ven lo conecte asi, pero no me funciona

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Nilfred

El reset en 10 no se para que esta


----------



## Electronicko

Muchas gracias, ahora me resultó, al parecer el error estaba el el clock.  Estaba utilizando un 555 en configuración astable, para generar los clock, pero el T2 era muy pequeño y eso generaba ruido que hacia que el contador interpretara cualquier cosa, menos la cuenta progresiva. ahora regulé la RB y en consecuencia el T2 aumentó también, permitiendo una señal mas limpia para que pueda ser interpretada por el contador.



Saludos


----------



## huskee

me podria explicar como fue que hizo para que el  contandor le sirviera es que a mi me pasa lo mismo como fue que monto el reloj, gracias


----------



## luisluigi

mismo caso, lo hize como en el diagrama que indican, pero no funciona, siempre se queda en cero, meto la salida del reloj a las 2 entradas de reloj de la compuerta o que????


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola luisluigi

Prueba este circuito, nota que las entradas MS’s y MR’s del 74LS90 están a tierra por medio de los conmutadores.
Este contador de hecho es un contador de décadas. No puede contar mas allá de 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## betodj

Ok, pero tengan encuenta que "en la practica", estos circuitos son subseptibles a cuentas erroneas debido a falsos pulsos o disparos en la entrada de reloj. por lo que se deben implementar un circuito "antirrebote".


----------



## Seboliz

hola gente!!!saludos para todos!!!aqui les dejo el diseño de un reloj digital utilizando contadores 7490,decodificadores 7447 y display de 7 segmentos!!! ojala les sirva!!!
saludos desde asuncion del paraguay.


----------



## jovan kineas

Hola, p@ra Seboliz, que programa abre ese archivo?


----------



## Fogonazo

jovan kineas dijo:


> Hola, p@ra Seboliz, que programa abre ese archivo?



Proteus                   .


----------



## jovan kineas

Gracias, le echare un vistazo.


----------



## cesargh25

betodj dijo:


> Ok, pero tengan encuenta que "en la practica", estos circuitos son subseptibles a cuentas erroneas debido a falsos pulsos o disparos en la entrada de reloj. por lo que se deben implementar un circuito "antirrebote".



Tengo una duda: mi circuito ya esta funcionando aunque no muy bien, lo que pasa es que cuando cuenta al 3 y al 5 el led de mi display de 7S, no prende. Tal tez lo que necesite es un circuito antirrebote, pero ¿como lo implemento?. Estoy utilizando 7490,7448 y 555


----------



## alfonsom

Buenas tardes quien me ayuda a conectarle un contador con 74ls47 y 74ls90 a un semaforo que me cuente 12 seg en rojo y verde y 4 seg en amarillo.
adjunto el circuito del semaforo en proteus. 


gracias y espero su pronta ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alfonsom

Seguramente quieres agregar unos Display’s a tu diseño.
Pero requerirás de un *decodificador de binario natural a BCD de 2 cifras*.
Esto es, para que los números del 10 al 15 se puedan visualizar en Display’s de 7 Segmentos.

El circuito que te adjunto sigue el método: sumar 6 a cada década:
*Del 00 al 09 no suma nada.*
*Del 10 al 19 suma 6.*
Del 20 al 29 suma 12.
Del 30 al 39 suma 18, y así sucesivamente.

Pero como tu contador solo cuenta del 0 al 15  utilizamos solo los dos renglones en Azul.

El circuito que presentas ya lo había visto por aquí en algún tema.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alfonsom

Buenas tardes Compañero Mr Carlos

Muchisimas gracias *POR* la ayuda y el archivo enviado.
*N*o pude observar el circuito el proteus *POR QUE* la versión que tengo no me permite que corra, pero tu imagen me ayudo muchísimo. Solo tengo algunas preguntas:

No hay que colocarle otro 74ls47 al otro display?
Puedo usar el mismo 74ls93 y NE555 con el semaforo y en contador a la vez?
Y cuando me llega a 6seg cambia a ambar?

Disculpa enormente mi molestia es que en realidad no entiendo mucho


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alfonsom

*No hay que colocarle otro 74ls47 al otro display?*
No, Solo con un 74LS47 Funciona.

*Puedo usar el mismo 74ls93 y NE555 con el sem**á**foro y en contador a la vez?*
Si, efectivamente así es, puedes utilizar los mismos IC’s que tienes en tu diseño.

*Y cuando me llega a 6seg cambia a ambar?*
Esto no lo se pues Tú desarrollaste, Creo, la parte del semáforo. Pruébalo a ver que resultados da. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alfonsom

Buenas Tardes mi pana disculpa tanta molestia pero el circuito no me funciona como deberia, implemente el circuito que tu me enviaste el cual estoy enormemente agradecido pero el primer problema que tengo es que los displays me cuentan iguales, y el otro problema es que no se como codificarlo para indicar que cuando me llegue a 12 segundos me cambie al color amarillo en ambos semáforos. de nuevo disculpa tanta molestia pero eso es un proyecto que tengo que entregar en la universidad y se me ha hecho algo complicado el proyecto como tal

te adjunto el circuito en proteus


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alfonsom

No Copiaste correctamente el circuito que te adjunte en mi mensaje #15.
Abre mi circuito y mueve el Display de las DECENAS (Drag) para que veas cómo está conectado.

Para el problema que tienes del semáforo debes hacer su tabla de verdad y posteriormente desarrollar el circuito basado en esa tabla.

Hay una herramienta muy buena para desarrollar esos tipos de diseños. Busca en Google.com el Boole De-Usto.
Para poder utilizar ésta herramienta de SoftWare debes tener la tabla de verdad que te mencioné.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dinasty0

Buenas a todos

Estos son los componentes usados:
display 7seg ánodo común
74ls47n
74ls90n
swich (botón)

pero cuando pulso el botón aumenta a 1 pero después, vuelve a 0 y de ahí no pasa, siempre es 0 1 y vuelta a empezar.

He estado buscando en el buscador pero no he encontrado ningún post que resuelva mi duda.

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dinasty0 dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Estos son los componentes usados:
> display 7seg ánodo común
> 74ls47n
> 74ls90n
> swich (botón)
> 
> pero cuando pulso el botón aumenta a 1 pero después, vuelve a 0 y de ahí no pasa, siempre es 0 1 y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> He estado buscando en el buscador pero no he encontrado ningún post que resuelva mi duda.
> 
> Gracias


Hola amigo , se no for de muchas molestias ?podrias subir lo circuito que armaste? , sin el es casi impossible saper lo que estas errado   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos archivos podrás o deberás Zippearlos 

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## Dinasty0

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola amigo , se no for de muchas molestias ?podrias subir lo circuito que armaste? , sin el es casi impossible saper lo que estas errado
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Este es mi circuito...gracias ppr la ayuda dw antemano. 

Como os decía solo muestra el 0,1 y vuelta a empezar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te están pidiendo el circuito , diagrama en papel


----------

